# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Gerador de Ozono de baixo custo / DIY

## Pedro Venancio

Caros companheiros

Achei no outro dia este artigo na net e achei que podia ser util. Entretanto como me senti tentado a tentar montar algo assim gostava que me dessem uma opinao sobre isto.

http://www.erikmartin.com/sci/ozone/ozone.html

Obrigado

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

penso que sim... que funciona...
é mais ou menos nesse conceito que funcionam os da sander......

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá,

existerm ozonizadores (sem bomba) no ebay, de 200 mg/h, a cerca de 35...pelo que penso não valer muito a pena...

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Concordo com o Bruno. Arriscar a brincar com alta voltagem para quê?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

se o objectivo é eliminar bactérias nocivas, que tal um filtro u/v?  :SbOk3:

----------

